# Buttercup has 13 days left!



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Buttercup is getting closer. She is huge with babies on both sides kicking around. I think she will go early. I'm sure she has triplets and most likely quads. These kids are sired by a buck that I haven't used yet so I'm excited to see them!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Babies pedigree️


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Boy she is big now. Is that one kid still on the left side? She's got a whole herd in there :lol:

I'll be glad when she pops so that I can fix those hind feet, they make me wince...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Jill,she still has the baby on the left. I can feel his little head sometimes. I think she had to out kid the other girls by brewing up a baseball team! She can barely walk so I'll be happy for her to kid! And YES ! To fixing her feets


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Update! Nine days to Butters due day and I'm sure she will go soon. It's like a crazy rodeo is going on in there. Ligs are soft. Udder filled and she's is CRANKY. Don't blame her!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

My goatness, you need a wide angle lens to get all of her in the picture!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> My goatness, you need a wide angle lens to get all of her in the picture!


LOL! Crazy huh? She is a low rider too. Good thing she has fairly long legs!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like today will be the day! She is talking up a storm and doesn't want me to leave her side! So I'm hanging out in the kidding stall. Please think pink for me


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Ooooooooo. I can't wait to see what she has. I have one due tomorrow myself!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

It's like Christmas ,isn't it!?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, tell her to hurry up :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL! I have been encouraging her to get the show on the road! I'm so anxious to see these Winchester kids. She seems to be in ore labor. No pushing yet.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Watch her decide she doesn't want to have them right now and waits until the middle of the night. Lol. I had one in labor for like 3 days. She gave all the signs, but no pushing for 2 days and the 3rd it just took FOR-EV-ER! She ended up with two healthy bucks.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Ride4ever said:


> Watch her decide she doesn't want to have them right now and waits until the middle of the night. Lol. I had one in labor for like 3 days. She gave all the signs, but no pushing for 2 days and the 3rd it just took FOR-EV-ER! She ended up with two healthy bucks.


LOL! Yep. Still fussing around in pre labor. Talking to her babies and wanting me to stay with her. Ugh. And it is 9:00. Dark. Now she might get down to business!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, playing that game huh? Contrary little snit :lol:


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Assuming that went on all night? Uuuugggggg. How annoying!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Ahh. Not a perfect night. She had a doe that was very underdeveloped. No hair eyes not open. Only took a few breaths. And then delivered two buck kids. Very cute. I'll post some pics later. Sadly ,she freshened with double mastitis ,so a run into town for today is needed. A stressful night. But mom and babies are doing well now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry about all the problems.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you
Babies are doing great this morning and my favorite doe is on the mend.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was afraid she had a staff infection with the uneven udder...Wow, there's not much that can be done that close to kidding though. I would seriously recommend dry cowing your does over their dried up periods. I'll explain it to you next time I come over. 
This is something that I used to fight with too. Nothing ever can stay dry...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I was afraid she had a staff infection with the uneven udder...Wow, there's not much that can be done that close to kidding though. I would seriously recommend dry cowing your does over their dried up periods. I'll explain it to you next time I come over.
> This is something that I used to fight with too. Nothing ever can stay dry...


I had a bad feeling about it. But yeah,not much to do till after babies come. I used Today and taped her. Started LA200. The good side looks fine again. The bad side is still clumpy but not nearly as bad so I'm hopeful it'll resolve quickly. Little ones are doing good this morning too. Overall not the best end of kidding season for us. But yes please educate me when you come out. Thanks Jill!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Buttercups boys. 
Filbert














Cypress














Born Sunday 3:30am


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

